# 2 x siberian kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOMES FOUND!*

William - Silver Tabby and White Siberian (4 months old)
Lovely big kitten (brother to Harry) Neutered,microchipped and had his 1st vaccination will need another in 3 weeks time
Can go together (with Harry) as a pair or on their own










Harry - Black Smoke and White Siberian kitten (4 months old )
Beautiful kitten (brother to William) Neutered,microchipped and had his 1st vaccination will need another in 3 weeks time
Can go together as a pair (with William) or on their own .










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Good heavens, you don't expect to see pedigree kittens in rescue!

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly we are seeing an increasing amount of pedigree kittens needing to go into rescue


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I too was shocked when i first started reading these forums  It still amazes me really because somebody once paid a lot of money for these cats . Poor babies ! 

My Mr Fuzzy is a rescue, a black persian :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

valeriewhiteside said:


> I too was shocked when i first started reading these forums  It still amazes me really because somebody once paid a lot of money for these cats . Poor babies !


Either that or perhaps they were unsold and the breeder got desperate, in which case I would have some sympathy having come rather close to that myself this year 

Liz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

why where they not returned to the breeder? gosh you dont expect to see such a rather rare'ish breed esp kittens in rescue.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Would assume BYB as only just having their vaccs in rescue?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a stunning pair, gorgeous, i do hope they find a loving home soon, and together would be nice,_


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Ooh they are gorgeous


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I really wish I could have had these two - they are my idea of grooming heaven!

We don't move until January though so I can't get my new additions until then. 

I am sure they will find a forever home soon though.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am sure I can find you another furbaby or 2 when you have settled into your new home


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> I am sure I can find you another furbaby or 2 when you have settled into your new home


Oh, its like waiting for Christmas

Thanks, and I will be pestering you after we settle in....


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Would assume BYB as only just having their vaccs in rescue?


That's fair comment.

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I wouldn't know, as we didn't help these two into rescue, but we have in the past had pedigree kittens handed into rescue, for all sorts of reasons their ill with something and need a special home,breeder giving up, owners ill heath, having a baby etc etc the list goes on we have even just lately been asked to help 3 feral Abyssinian kittens that will be heading off to rescue this weekend and we found dad in the same place back in the summer, so the amount of pedigree kittens coming into rescues is sadly increasing and for a number of different reasons.


anyway I am happy to say these two now have possible homes


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Feral Abyssinians?!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I (think ) I am glad that they have found homes......because I was sorely tempted by William.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

lizward said:


> Feral Abyssinians?!


Yeap dad was found in a retail park back in the summer and I helped the local CPL that agreed to take him to assess all possible homes for him to make sure he found a lovely home. He sadly tested positive for FIV but I am happy to say he is happily settled being spoilt rotten in a new home that I chose for him.

I had an email a few days back with pictures of 3 kittens that look like pure Abys that have been caught and needed a rescue space. now I am wondering if there is a female out there as well because I sent pictures to Harriet at Aby welfare and she says they do look like pure Abys 1 sorrel and 2 usual. its a big feral colony so its possible 
you can see pics of them here
Login • Animal Lifeline UK


----------

